# NBD: 1979 Gibson Grabber!



## eventhetrees (Jun 27, 2011)

I finally got a nice vintage Gibson Grabber.

Got it off eBay for 800 bucks! It's in near perfect condition (needed new strings and a touch of a set up when I got it). Electronics needed some contact cleaner and possibly a tiny bit of re-soldering, there's a bit of a hum when it's plugged in. The neck is a touch thicker than I imagined but otherwise this things a beast. Comes with a bridge cover but I took it off. 

Came with the original hard shell case too!

Pics:


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 27, 2011)

Fucking immense. Best N(anything)D I've seen in a dog's year.


----------



## MFB (Jun 28, 2011)

I think that body is as fat as I am  Still a nice score


----------



## jim777 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice  Slap that bitch around!


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Jun 28, 2011)

Gawd! I remember those! I heard they were becoming collectable. Seeing yours reminds me that goofing around on the college music department's Grabber bass, is what got me sucked into playing in the college symphonic, and jazz bands. I was a sophomore (2nd year of college) at the time (Sept. 1983). The music director caught me noodling around on the music department's Grabber bass. He asked me what I was doing in the music room, playing the bass. I didn't want to get yelled at, or get in trouble, so I told him I was there to join the band (in spite of the fact that I hadn't played brass instruments in over a year). So, I wound up playing Baritone Euphonium in the college symphonic band, and valve trombone, in the college jazz band for my Sophomore year!

HNBD! BTW, don't be surprised if the pickup slide no longer holds the pickup, in whatever position you slide it to. The one on the Grabber I used to fool around with, had that problem.


----------



## kmanick (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice!
that's what my brother used to play when we gigged.
those a nice and fat sounding thru an ampeg.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 28, 2011)

Badass bass. I used to have one, and i loved it. Congrats!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 29, 2011)

Fuck Yeah! Sliding pickup


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 30, 2011)

I've always liked those. Nice score.


----------



## DLG (Jun 30, 2011)

sweet!


----------



## eventhetrees (Jul 11, 2011)

So I might have to replace the nut on it. The gap is awkward for the low E (which I tune down) and it keeps falling out and it buzzes on open notes (too low). Kinda sucks cause I'm pretty sure it's the original nut, unless mods can be made to it, but I think a new nut is much easier.


----------



## Necris (Jul 11, 2011)

Congratulations on the NBD! Unless you're planning on selling it soon I wouldn't worry too much about removing the original nut since you're already missing part of the original bridge. It's much more important to have a working instrument in my opinion.


----------



## ivancic1al (Jul 11, 2011)

Love those basses! congrats!


----------



## eventhetrees (Jul 12, 2011)

Necris said:


> Congratulations on the NBD! Unless you're planning on selling it soon I wouldn't worry too much about removing the original nut since you're already missing part of the original bridge. It's much more important to have a working instrument in my opinion.



Yeah, I'll still keep the nut handy too. Not planning on selling it.

I have the bridge cover. I just chose to remove it, so I have all the original pieces.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats! Looks really solid!


----------



## eventhetrees (Sep 3, 2011)

So my tone pot is on it's last bit of life (have to put cleaner on it to work basically lmao) so I need a new pot installed...making it less original parts.

I figured if that's already happening, to get a new pick guard and bridge while I'm at it?


----------

